
Lawn wars: leaf blower opponents seek peaceful resolution to neighborly feud - jseliger
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/dec/20/leafblower-opponents-lawn-care-feud
======
draw_down
Disagree that it's a class issue. The noise is obnoxious, not to mention that
the leaves are often just blown onto someone else's property, or some other
place that the person blowing the leaves doesn't care about. Rake them and
pick them up if the leaves are so bad.

